# Streaming Server



## Spacemonkey (17. August 2003)

Hi Leute,

weiß jemand ne gute Anleitung für den Icecast-Server.
Mein Problem ist ich habe den Icecast installiert und soll nun laut den Anleitungen, den Shout benutzen um Icecast MP3s zu zuspielen.
Mein Problem ist nun, dass ich nicht den richtigen Shoutcast finde mit Google.

Gruß Marc


----------



## klassenblatt (10. Oktober 2003)

Das ist ganz einfach. Du brauchst nur Winamp oder den Windows Media Player oder unter Linux (mit KDE) XMMS.

Shoutcast und ICecast ist vom prinzip her das gleiche, nur das Icecast unter eine GNU/GPL Lizens entwickelt wird.

Icecast hat in Version 2 auch den Vorteil das man mit OddCAST .ogg Dteien Streamen kann.

Zum Senden vonn Daten an den Icecast Server empfehle ich ein Windows Betriebsystem mti Winamp und "ShoutCAST Source DSP" (http://www.shoutcast.com -> Download -> be a DJ).

Dann führst du Winamp aus und Startest über (Optionen -> Plugins -> DSP) den Plugin Shoutcast DSP Source. Da gibst du die Serverdaten deines Shoutcast Servers an.

Ich hoffe ich konnte die helfen.

Für Rückfragen, meine E-Mailadresse ist: klassenblatt@gmx.de

Mfg
Sven P.


----------

